# How long does it take to get spouse residency visa after medical



## lal1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, Any idea how long it takes after medical (assuming all OK!) for spouse's residency visa to come through? Just working out if I need to do another visa run!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mine was finalised in under a week, from start to finish.


----------



## lal1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for prompt response. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It depends on your PRO. If they are doing their job, it should take just a couple of days. Speak to them about timescale.

-


----------



## lal1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> It depends on your PRO. If they are doing their job, it should take just a couple of days. Speak to them about timescale.
> 
> Once again, your advise is spot on! Seven days from medical - visa back. Many thanks.


----------



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

I did not trust my PRO to do his job ;-) and went ahead did everything myself. It was fairly simple and easy as long as you have all the documents in place. I submitted it on a Sunday and got my wife's passport via empost on the Wednesday(3rd day). You can also apply for an 'urgent' visa and you get that in one hour. I am talking about Abu Dhabi Immigration and from what I've heard Dubai Immigration is much faster. So good luck!


----------

